# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Peeing Blood

## JayZen

I drempt i was lead to a bathroom with a clear water pool in the middle about knee deep. I began to urinate into the pool and my urine was like 80 percent blood, and very dark color. Also the stream never would end. i spent the remainder of the dream urinating untill it wierded me out and i woke up. Could only find meanings of blood, and meaning of urinating online, not them both together. Any interpretation appriciated. 

about to go look at the sunrise :tongue2:

----------


## Chicken

Go and see your doctor  :;-):

----------


## warriorof

Hopefully, you don't have any medical problems. Unless of course you feel pain or discomfort of some kind then you should see a doctor. 

Anyway, being led to a large toilet, it may represent a pool. A pool can represent the need to be cleansed or something, or a need for a fresh start. Blood in a dream can mean family, money, or health. Pissing blood can mean that you are letting one of these go too easily, hence the phrase "pissing away." Because you are pissing in the clean pool you are ruining the cleansing aspect of the pool. Basically, if you are having any troubles in your life you may be letting them get the best of you, and you feel like you cannot control it. It may be ruining your outlook in life.

Or you had to piss real bad, and felt bladder pain from holding it. If I feel pain, like numbness from laying on the wrong side, while I sleep I associate it with bodily damage or blood in a dream, and I dream of peeing when I gotta go bad.

----------


## JayZen

thanks warriorof. yeah i did have to go to the bathroom really bad lol. and it hurt that i was holding it in that long, i overslept alot that day. Maybe it means im being corrupt, i am focussed on money alot so that might be a good interpretation also. thanks warrior!

----------

